# Smoked meatballs w/ Q-view



## chisoxjim (May 30, 2009)

Thanks to some folks talking about smoking ematballs on here yesterday, they quickly became something I wanted to do.

Purchased some ground pork, and ground chuck for the job.  

Put the chuck, and pork in a bowl, added 1 egg, 1 water soake, and squeezed hamburger bun, parsley, minced onion, minced garlic, salt, pepper, and pepper vinegar.  Mixed, and rolled.  

I am going to smoke them for about 1.5 hours, and then based on other posts here put them in a crock pot for a while with grape jelly, chili sauce, and maybe a few other things when the time comes.

Really looking forward to trying these:









thanks for looking,  I will post results later.


----------



## cowgirl (May 30, 2009)

Sure looks great so far Jim! Looking forward to seeing your after shots.


----------



## chisoxjim (May 30, 2009)

me too...

I may not post them tonight,  typically after a day on the deck smoking meat I am not too computer savvy anymore..       
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





tomorrow for sure.


----------



## cowgirl (May 30, 2009)

...  I sure understand that Jim!


----------



## smokin_tarheel (May 30, 2009)

Eagerly awaiting tomorrow. Hope they turn out good.


----------



## chisoxjim (May 31, 2009)

these meatballs turned out pretty good, amokey, and the sauce wuth the grape jelly, and chili sauce was a surprise,  tangy sweet.

Smoked them for about an hour and 15 minutes, and then put them in the crock pot with the heated sauce for about 2 hours.  Tasted a few along the way,  and I liked them,  not as much as ABT's, or Armadillo eggs, but they were good.







thanks for looking.


----------



## richoso1 (May 31, 2009)

Now that looks like a tasty way to do meatballs. Congrats my friend.


----------



## fire it up (May 31, 2009)

I debated doing some meatballs yesterday since I had open room on the smoker but decided not to.
After looking at those I sure wish I did.
Nice job!


----------

